# WOW....Pioneer ODR Carrozzeria RS-D7xIII



## Niebur3

Pioneer Carrozzeria ODR RS-D7xIII CD transporter with RD-7x power filter | eBay

I wish it was mine.....gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Salami

Wow is that expensive!! Wow is that a hot looking head unit!!!


What do the hot looking ladies always wind up costing so much money?


----------



## gu9cci

My favorite HU period!!!


----------



## kyheng

With some missing parts is the main setback.....


----------



## khanhfat

Gu9cci, can you give me some reviews?

and what parts are missing ?


----------



## gu9cci

review?...i got mine which is european model with full radio frequencies band.So no extender need.But the HU is useless if you dont have the processor for it which is even more expensive then Hu.
IMO is the best looking and sounding combo i experience.i really love it.


----------



## kyheng

No doubt that it is Pioneer best sounding HU, but missing cage, trim ring, remote's holder are something I not that like, not to mention the burnt out screen that we can't see..... 
I've been fall in to such trap and having trouble to source back the missing parts. Still can't buy back the remote's holder till now....


----------



## amungal

Wow! Is this unit really that good to command such a price? Used and missing the trim ring to boot?
Makes me wonder what my ORFBTD (Only Removed From Box To Drool) Alpine 7990 F#1 Status is worth? :laugh:


----------



## The_Grimy_One

amungal said:


> Wow! Is this unit really that good to command such a price? Used and missing the trim ring to boot?
> Makes me wonder what my ORFBTD (Only Removed From Box To Drool) Alpine 7990 F#1 Status is worth? :laugh:


Deff not worth the price this guy is asking for, but I bet you could get a pretty penny for it...


----------



## jmaze

WOW!


----------



## senior800

This is overpriced. You can buy it new for cheaper. Generally it is worth the price if it is what you are looking for however. It isn't my favorite headunit I have owned but it is certainly very good and wipes the floor with the p99rs.


----------



## BurntCircuits

senior800 said:


> This is overpriced. You can buy it new for cheaper. Generally it is worth the price if it is what you are looking for however. It isn't my favorite headunit I have owned but it is certainly very good and wipes the floor with the p99rs.


OK, I'll bite, what's your favorite headunit?


----------



## kyheng

senior800 said:


> This is overpriced. You can buy it new for cheaper. Generally it is worth the price if it is what you are looking for however. It isn't my favorite headunit I have owned but it is certainly very good and wipes the floor with the p99rs.


Looking at the condition, looks like quite good on the price... But then without trim ring, cage and remote holder is extra cost.... I'm looking at the II actually....


----------



## senior800

BurntCircuits said:


> OK, I'll bite, what's your favorite headunit?












I prefer analogue sources. My next install is going to be passive speakers, a 2 channel (thinking a desiderio at the moment) mono amp and a headunit. Possibly my Abyss A7 but not decided yet. I need to A/B it against a few things to be certain.











Going to be a ***** to make without processing but will be worth it when done!




kyheng said:


> Looking at the condition, looks like quite good on the price... But then without trim ring, cage and remote holder is extra cost.... I'm looking at the II actually....


I wouldn't buddy. Drop me a message and I can give you a message on a new 3rd edition. I sold my I for $500ish and there is very little difference between the I and II.

I may actually be buying a RS-P99 in the next few weeks. Want to see how I get on with it over the P90.


----------



## IDGAF

I actually have a bid in on this. Back when it was ~ $500 though. Lol.


----------



## kyheng

PM sent, any just to add in some important info on this seller or any of the old school high end Pioneer units, some of them does not comes with the optical and IP-Bus cable... Do confirm this first before placing an order... Both of the cable if new can cost about $300 while used will be once a blue moon hit the forums....


----------



## gu9cci

Senior that is my combo right there.The euro version.


----------



## kyheng

Anyway, someone bought it.... Together with the optical cable....


----------



## khanhfat

Yah that Japanese guy should include cables with his sales, because its very hard to find. That's the onlything I don't like about his stuff. I used to remember the guy named Thomas Audio back in the day includes all the FM extender to all his sales, very legit guy.

Now I need a good deal on the version RS-D7Xii though .


----------



## ANT

Pioneer Carrozzeria ODR RS-D7xIII CD transporter with RD-7x power filter | eBay


----------



## kyheng

khanhfat said:


> Yah that Japanese guy should include cables with his sales, because its very hard to find. That's the onlything I don't like about his stuff. I used to remember the guy named Thomas Audio back in the day includes all the FM extender to all his sales, very legit guy.
> 
> Now I need a good deal on the version RS-D7Xii though .


Senior800 got some contacts on this, Europe version and BNIB somemore... Hit him a PM and you will be surprised with the price....


----------

